# "No Preview Available" problem



## omfgtori (Jul 28, 2007)

okay, so i've looked nearly everywhere on the web to try and fix the problem i realized today.

I have a folder that i save all the pictures taken with my camera in. And last week i was going through and deleting some, and sorting the photos into subfolders. So I went to the main folder, and then it froze, so i was like "okay, whatever" and exited out, and tried opening it again, so i opened it, the photos wouldn't show up, and i figured it was my computer just being slow.

But today, i went to go and actual finish sorting my photos, and i clicked on one, since the thumbnail picture still wasnt showing up, and i get the message in Windows Picture and Fax Viewer saying "No Preview Available". So i tried opening it in nearly everything else, i either got an access denied message, or the file type was wrong, or that there was no image to be shown.

So i tried uploading a photo i know that was small enough to be uploaded to Photobucket.com and then i got a message saying the file type was wrong, even though all the photos that are messed up are JPEGs.

and the photos that are messed up are completely random. 
only about 400 are this way, and they are photos i take with my camera and have uploaded.

and i haven't transferred them anywhere other than uploading them from my camera, and i mean, they were fine before. 
and i dont use AOL or that other program the mircosoft website is saying causing this. 
and ive tried the regsvr32 shimgvw.dll in Run that didn't work.
ive tried nearly everything that was posted on other posts with people with the same problem. but the difference with my case is that i didn't try moving them onto a USB flash drive or anything, they just decided to quite working.

The only thing i can even think of causing this, is my dad taking the password off without going into my account, he did something before the log in point, but that didn't mess them up immediately if thats what caused it.

*And ive done two system restores, that i know would be before they got screwed up, and that didnt help either. *

But if you could honestly help me, it would be amazing, i have some many memories with those pictures, like my newborn niece, and hanging out with friends.

I just really need my pictures back, and find out what caused this.

Any help would be amazing.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I trust you have done a virus scan with current definitions and backed up your remaining images to non-volatile media.

If programs won't try to open the image something is usually corrupted in the header. Sadly I don't see people having much success recovering them - at least not with freeware. There are some shareware programs that claim to recover them, and you can see that they were able to do that before you have to pay. You can find them with a "JPG repair" search in Google. Don't use "recovery" or you will find dozens of programs for recovering deleted files.

If you want to take the geek approach this might work for you: http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1031&message=10291113 I wouldn't want to do that with 400 files, but there are some folks over on Other Software that might get you pointed in the right direction of writing a script to automate it or at least partially automate it.

I haven't the slightest idea what could have caused it other than maybe a virus. I doubt changing or removing a password would corrupt 400 image files and leave others untouched - of course it is a computer so one never knows. I think the important thing is to protect the ones not corrupted.


----------



## omfgtori (Jul 28, 2007)

actually, i havent done a virus scan, because oddly, my virus scan thing isnt working. I have the SBC yahoo Online Protection thing, and i can scan for tracking cookies, but its not letting me scan for viruses, but it doesnt make too much of a difference, seeing as ive had it for about maybe a year, and it hasnt picked up one virus...and even computers who dont do dangerous stuff on the web get viruses.

ohhh yes, i am uploading and continuing to delete pictures to my photobucket.


but hopefully my dads friend who actually put together my computer can fix it...he always seems to fix it when somethings gone horrible. im just hoping he can save my files.


so, i suppose we will see then, and i will tell you guys what happens, and what he says about it all.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You might want to do a free online virus scan. They want money to remove stuff they find, but they will give you a complete list of everything they find on the computer for free. You can probably ignore most of the stuff they find or get the free version of Adaware to remove them automatically. But if I finds a virus I would look it up and find the removal instructions. http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

It seems I've seen a lot of posts lately with that kind of problem - JPG files that suddenly get corrupted. I wish I knew what caused it.

Are you using EasyShare by chance? *NOYB* suspects that might be corrupting image files.


----------



## omfgtori (Jul 28, 2007)

mmkay, i will go do that now.


oh i know, maybe theres some kind of new virus out that is like attacking the computers secretively. haha.
I mean, thats all i can think of.

Nope, i dont have any sharing things since last time my computer crashed, i apparently had a ton of spyware and stuff from Limewire, so my dad blocked everything like that.
D:
haha, but i guess its better for the computer.

the only sharing i do, is stuff over AIM or MSN with my friends. 
but i dont think that would do anything seeing as we only share music.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello could we see a hijackthis log please
*Download and Run HijackThis* 
Download *HJTInstall.exe* to your Desktop. 

Doubleclick *HJTInstall.exe* to install it. 
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*. 
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop. 
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*. 
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad. 
*Copy/Paste the log to your next reply please.* 
*Don't* use the *Analyse This* button, its findings are dangerous if misinterpreted. 
*Don't* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## svonavja (Aug 1, 2007)

Check the Properties of the picture, Make sure you have a program selected to open it. If one isn't available you might need to install it. Picaza is a nice piece of software that is free from Google. try that if the virus scan doesn't work.


----------



## omfgtori (Jul 28, 2007)

well the thing is, the pictures have worked prefectly fine before with almost everything i open pictures with (photoshop, paint, Windows Picture and Fax Viewer, Internet Browser, etc.). and The properties of the picture appear normal to me, and they have normal image sizes and everything.


----------

